# How many theater recliners in a 13' wide room



## scyce

I'm in the stud phase of my basement and dedicated home theater room. My home theater will be 13' wide and 19' long. Does anyone know if I will be able to get 4 theater recliners across in 1 row with room on either side to get around?


----------



## hjones4841

A handy tool is the Theater Planner on Berkline's website:

http://www.berkline.com/ht/planner.html

Berkline has a slimline arm style that saves a little width. I am sure that other manufacturers do as well.


----------



## RSH

Scott,

Where in PA are you? We have a warehouse in Bridgewater, NJ with many Berkline and Private Collection Seating recliners on the floor. You are welcome to come and try them out. There are some other factors that need to be taken into consideration in addition to the room dimensions. These are your height, location of the entrance into the room, number of desired isles, etc, etc, etc... 

Give me a call at (732) 617-2348 and I will tell you all about these seats and help you choose the right one.


----------



## mdrake

We were in the same boat, we ended up buying Berkline 45004's. In a straight line they measure 120" inches. 

Matt


----------



## scyce

Well It's good to know we should have a problem fitting them in.. Thanks for the replies. I'm a little time away from buying chairs... 

Roman, you are about 2 hours away from me, but I may take you up on coming over as I get closer. I'm 6' 4'' and my boys are up there to so we will need some chairs to fit us...

It's all confusing... You have a room, but then everything seems to depend on each other...

Projector, screen size, riser height, chair placement, speaker placement, etc... I'm concentrating on finishing the basement other than the home theater first, but I need to do enough in the home theater (studs, soffits, electric, etc..)


----------



## RSH

scyce,

You may want to check out the Berkline 12003 group. It is imported version of the 45094 group and it will cost much, much less. I would recommend you to plan ahead and check the chairs as soon as you can. It may take some time to get the chairs you need...


----------



## tcarcio

Good advice here. I also think you should have no problem. My room is only 13' wide and I found chairs that fit fine. Here is a picture of my setup. Good luck.


----------



## MixxMaster

tcarcio said:


> Good advice here. I also think you should have no problem. My room is only 13' wide and I found chairs that fit fine. Here is a picture of my setup. Good luck.


I like those chairs, you CANNOT beat the price! I've only got one so far, but it has lasted perfectly for almost two years with no signs of wear and tear.


----------



## SurfHB

I got my Berklines from Roman! My room is 13.5 feet wide and about 17 feet long. I built a seating riser for my chairs. My chairs and the 088 models. 
See here: http://image68.webshots.com/168/5/23/20/2903523200027742703vIgOQm_fs.jpg

http://image60.webshots.com/460/8/41/72/2996841720027742703acoorT_fs.jpg


----------

